# Camp kitchen



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Designed it. Didn't build it.

'Round here anything you go to in the woods, as a vacation getaway, whether plumbing-free hunting shack, or multi-building compound-on-lake, is a "camp." This one is in an owner-built kit-log house, circa 1975. A stick-framed bump-out was done to house the new kitchen shown here, and also includes a half-bath and laundry, accessed to the R past the fridge.

Photo taken on shortest day of 2010, at noon, the sun just high enough to peek over Soda mountain, due south.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The execution looks nicer than the vision BUT someone needs to do something to that dishwasher.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

I love it....The Adirondacks are my favorite place to vacation....


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

_"The execution looks nicer than the vision BUT someone needs to do something to that dishwasher."

_That's what I told the builder when I met him in the gondola line at the mountain, the day following. He said he had only slipped it in there and had not done the jack-up-and-level, and that the machine has a toekick trim that goes there once done.

As for the result, the window layout of the design was modified to match what you see in the as-built, with the DH lowers shortened to get a horizontal mull line to align to the bottom of the traps.

And the look is what is always the goal, that while the design helps communicate the arrangement and strategy, the execution always outdoes the design.


----------

